# "New" Additions



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 21, 2010)

I made what I believe to be two good purchases this past weekend.

First is an Albrecht 0-1/4 precision drill chuck with a NT-30(?) holder and pull stud for $20.00. I used a bearing separator to remove the chuck from the holder. Now I need to make up an arbor for it.

Second is a Montgomert Ward (SawMaster) Power Hacksaw for $50.00. It was missing the springs, rod and nut for the feed but, it was a simple and cheap fix. I have to say that I love this thing. It beats my old "Bob Powered" hacksaw :big:.

Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 21, 2010)

That chuck was a deal, Bob. The hack saw is something I'd really like. Mine runs on something similar to "Bob power", 'cept probably slower.

Dean


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 22, 2010)

Dean,

I know the chuck was steal but, the saw is worth it's weight in gold. I sawed a 2 1/4" dia steel bar and 1/2" thk x 2.5" wide steel bar with it yesterday.  The round bar took less then 10 mins, probably closer to five, and the rectangular was a few minutes. It's nice; set it and walk away (it shuts itself off on the final stroke). With the feed set correctly, it makes a nice straight cut. If you ever get a chance to buy one, don't pass it up.

Bob


----------

